# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath > [IP-2010] Infopath 2010 - SharePoint 2010

## 3ziemOeil

Bonjour a tous. 
Je suis nouveau sur le forum et c'est donc mon premier post.
J'ai un probleme que je n'arrive pas a resourdre depuis pres d'une semaine. En effet j'ai fait un formulaire sous infopath 2010 et je l'ai publier dans un Bibliotheque de document sous sharepoint 2010. J'ai par ailleurs dicter le comportement du bouton submit mais des que je l'execute, il me met cette erreur que je ne comprends pas. Si l'un de vous peut m'aider a le resourdre, je serai vraiment heureux.




> There was a form postback error. (User: TCHEKS\Administrator, Form Name: Nouvel Evenement, IP: , Request: http://win-5ns9t70rosj/ventes/_layou.../ventes/Nouvel Evenement/Forms/template.xsn&SaveLocation=http://win-5ns9t70rosj/ventes/Nouvel Evenement&Source=http://win-5ns9t70rosj/ventes/Nouvel%2520Evenement/Forms/AllItems.aspx&DefaultItemOpen=1, 	Unhandled exception when rendering form on postback System.Collections.Generic.KeyNotFoundException: The given key was not present in the dictionary


Merci.

----------


## billout rm

Bonjour, 
Dsol, pas trop eu le tps de toucher  InfoPath 2010 combin  SharePoint 2010.

TOut d'abord, utilisez vous du code manag pour ce formulaire?
L'erreur ressemble fort aux erreurs que l'on obtient en C# ou autre lorsque l'on essaie d'accder  un lment n'existant pas dans une collection (genre "monitem[toto]").

Au submit, qu'utilisez vous comme type d'envoi:
un envoi par fichier de connexion type 'UDCX',
un envoi par mail,
un envoi par service web,
...

Cordialement.

----------

